# What's your homepage?



## DB74 (21 Apr 2011)

Just curious as to what people use as their internet homepage

Google
Facebook
RTE.ie
AAM
Heron-kills-rat.com!

I use iGoogle myself so I see a couple of headlines before I start flicking through the great interweb


----------



## Guest105 (21 Apr 2011)

DB74 said:


> Heron-kills-rat.com!


 Definitely not  


I am a google person myself!


----------



## PetrolHead (21 Apr 2011)

iGoogle as opposed to straight Google. Have it set up with my Gmail, a couple of news feeds, the weather and the IMDB and Wikipedia search Apps.


----------



## TarfHead (21 Apr 2011)

+1 for iGoogle

Date & Time
Calendar
Weather

Google Map search
Google Reader

RTE News
RTE Sport
RTE Business
BBC Sport


----------



## purpeller (21 Apr 2011)

At work: Irishtimes.com & BOI online banking
At home: multi-tabbed: gmail, twitter, livejournal


----------



## Howitzer (21 Apr 2011)

about:blank


----------



## horusd (21 Apr 2011)

TCD.ie


----------



## micmclo (21 Apr 2011)

http://www.something.com/


----------



## Time (21 Apr 2011)

http://sofiaecho.com/


----------



## levelpar (21 Apr 2011)

BBC.co.uk


----------



## Pique318 (22 Apr 2011)

alternates between 
 and 
http://hascarrollscoredforliverpool.com


----------



## Lex Foutish (22 Apr 2011)

Pique318 said:


> alternates between
> and
> http://hascarrollscoredforliverpool.com


 
Now *that's *funny!!!!


----------



## BillK (22 Apr 2011)

btyahoo.com

Home page links to news from round the world.


----------



## gipimann (22 Apr 2011)

pigsback.com

I get the adverts out of the way before I do any serious surfing!


----------

